# Teams/clubs



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Me and my wife are moving this July to the Denver Metro area. We are looking for a good road cycling club/team. Her club, me Masters team. Near the Cenntenial area ish. 
Thanks


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

look at colordaocycling.org

Groove Subaru, RMRC, Volo, local velo are good options


----------



## SunnyinCO (Oct 26, 2010)

There is a Tuesday and Thursday night crit practice in the Meridian Business Park. This would be a good start to meet people. In the summer there can be 80 people showing up. Many of the racing teams will start recruiting this fall for 2014.


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

SunnyinCO said:


> There is a Tuesday and Thursday night crit practice in the Meridian Business Park. This would be a good start to meet people. In the summer there can be 80 people showing up. Many of the racing teams will start recruiting this fall for 2014.


Where exactly is the Meridian Business Park located??


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, looking forward to it


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

You may want to ask him specifically where everyone meets if you are looking for the ride. Meridian is fairly large. Some will tell you it's in DTC. I've always thought it is in Parker/Lone Tree. I-25, C/E-470 and Lincoln Avenue


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

to get to Meridian get off I25 at Lincoln and go east. First light as you are coming up the hill is Oswego. Go North and the next set of lights is the course which runs clockwise. Look on a map and it's pretty obvious what the course is


----------

